# newfoundland pictures! (landscape photography)



## elrafo

hi all,


I went there 2 weeks ago alone, just a photographic trip, I met very nice people and had the opportunity to see amazing landscapes, this place is highly recommended! (now i hope some canadian touristic offices want to purchase some of the pictures lol)

enjoy the trip!

http://www.raphael-lacoste.com/photo/newfoundland/


----------



## Jcoffee

wow!what a great series. my fav is 2


----------



## Remi M.

Amazing stuff.  I love the first and last photo.


----------



## Antarctican

What a killer series!!! Love love love 'em all. Amazing shots.


----------



## JTHphoto

um, wow.  

excuse me while i pick my jaw up off the floor.


----------



## TommiP

Great Shots i really like the first and third ones but all good. U should try and sell them i am sure they would sell well they are really great photos.


----------



## chris02

Great shots,my favs are 1 and 2

Chris


----------



## PNA

Only way to describe...........WOW!!


----------



## Big Mike

Wonderful shots...Newfoundland is definitely on my list of places to go.  My sister-in-law & her husband spend a month there last summer and came home with lots of great photos.

I have a bunch of 'Newfie' friends, they come to Alberta for work.  I can see why they all want to go back so often.


----------



## omeletteman

awesome work man, the first is probly my fav.

I really want to go to newfoundland someday, I don't live far away, so I really should.


----------



## skiboarder72

incedible shots!!


----------



## lostprophet

*WOW*

What can I say..... totally awesome


----------



## nitefly

Amazing! That last one is stunning!


----------



## mentos_007

great photos!


----------



## Edu_Lopes

Nice photos!!!! 

The first is the best!


----------



## photomaniac

Awesome!


----------



## Cheyenne

The first word that comes to mind for me too is WOW 

What spectacular scenery!

I love all the shots in the series, but the first shot is my favourite!


----------



## ShootHoops

These are absolutely fabulous! I can barely even pick a favorite! Great shots.


----------

